# w00t finally i can grow right!!



## killersmoke (Aug 5, 2007)

my brother just came over with a brand new 250w hps light he said just pay him back with sum green i get.i have a question i was planning on growing 5 plants is that to many for a 250w hps?i planned on getting foxfarm nutes and organic soil tomorow.how much bud will i get with this light,5 plants all in 5 gallon buckets all being fed nutes and all surrounded by flat white paint?


for those of u that have seen and repied to my posts i wanna say thanks for all the info u gave me but im gonna grow with this now=)


----------



## Pot Belly (Aug 5, 2007)

*Killersmoke.......*

Takes a lickin' and keeps on tickin'.

Just ain't givin up are ya?


----------



## killersmoke (Aug 5, 2007)

man i dont wanna read...im determined to grow right since all u peeps said i need a hps light,now i got 1 and im growing right for a change and i just was wonderin if i was gonna have enough green to pay him back for the light and have sum smoke for myself

sorry if i bug u ppl with my posts but this is the last annoying 1 ill have lol 
the next post ull c from me is in my grow journal in a few days


----------



## HGB (Aug 5, 2007)

read a book on growing  

CLICK

read up mang 

good luck on your grow


----------



## Kupunakane (Aug 6, 2007)

Yo there Killersmoke,
   My man you don't have to apologize, you have your own thoughts and feeling towards lighting, and that is cool. Each to their own. Folks sometimes want you to do things their way, and that is ok as long as they don't get insistant on you. I personally prefer to run my own life ya know ?
  Your question about having enough green, well do we ever really have enough ? right. The amount you grow and end up with will have so many facets to it that I would be slow to venture a guess.
  That 250w HPS will make a huge difference I can tell you. Please do check your local laws. For instance where I live, 5 plants or less is not a felony, but I'm sticking with 4 plants. Also remember if caught they will weigh roots, stalks, and stems and seeds,(if you have any). I would recommend shrinking your containers down to 3 gallon size, (more managable). and check carefully the strain you wish to grow, some of them sativas want to get 8 to 10 feet tall, and taller. 
  Last but not least you need to get you some serious MoJo for your grow

smoke in peace
KingKahuuna


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Aug 7, 2007)

killersmoke said:
			
		

> man i dont wanna read...im determined to grow right since all u peeps said i need a hps light,now i got 1 and im growing right for a change and i just was wonderin if i was gonna have enough green to pay him back for the light and have sum smoke for myself
> 
> sorry if i bug u ppl with my posts but this is the last annoying 1 ill have lol
> the next post ull c from me is in my grow journal in a few days



Hey, don't mean to pimp your buzz, but if you are determined to grow right, ya gotta read...
There is a whole lot more than just getting a hps light and sticking some beans under it.  And there are so many variables that you have asked an unanswerable question...how much is enough, what strain are you growing, how much space do you have, how long are you going to veg them, etc, etc????
Do your homework.  It will pay off.  I'm sure that most of the sucessful growers here have read literally thousands of pages on growing...


----------



## Dewayne (Aug 7, 2007)

Nope, i haven't. I just grew with a very experienced grower for a while. Then when i was off on my own all the blanks were pretty much filled in. Wise old guy he was. Taught me most everything i know. Everything else came from random reads and or experience. 

~Burn ONe~
Dewayne


----------



## Dyannas son (Aug 7, 2007)

thats nice i know that you have been struggling with cfls,hope you get off to a good start and produce some nice buds.


----------



## killersmoke (Aug 7, 2007)

thank you guys so much i dunno the strain cuz itz just sum kill bagseed but i hope to god i dont get a few 10 foot monster in ma house lol

o and im only gonna grow 2 plants....keep it simple cuz if i do get caught growing for some odd reason and the cops to raid my house i can say its for personal use only and im sure they wont hit me hard.


----------



## Geter-D1 (Aug 8, 2007)

dont know much on the light problem , but you ought to germinate at least 6 or 8... it would  bite to grow just the 2 and both turn out male when there sexed. this way you can pick out the 2 best best , and kull the rest.. than your sure to get  the  2  you wanted ,, grow on  &  good luck...


----------



## icecreamxd (Aug 15, 2007)

ya you gotta read up before u do anything... it will pay off big time in the end.. i also learned alot of my basics of hydro from a youtube video if you're lazy to read.. even if ur doing soil, theres still alot of helpful tips 

just go to youtube and type: I Grow Chronic!  and theres 9 videos

just search around for more growing videos


----------



## Freak420 (Aug 15, 2007)

hell yeah thats a good idea.. ill have to try that


----------

